

A real life example that shows the power of the JVM based Python implementation - e_chango
http://www.machinalis.com/blog/making-the-case-for-jython/

======
hydrogen18
The author makes a compelling argument, but glosses over one important fact:
There is no Python 2.7 support in Jython. If you jump over to the Jython
website, the first message you are greeted with is

>Jython 2.7 Beta 2 Released (May 2014)

Even the author's of Jython aren't confident enough to call this anything
other than a beta. Why would I bet my development efforts on something in that
state?

